# Barnegat Bay



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's a nice video:

http://www.folkstreams.net/film-detail.php?id=365


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Those guys are the hardcore waterfowlers of all time. That was fun to watch. Around the 18:00 mark they touch on a few things that haven't changed.:grin:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Paddler. I enjoyed every minute of it. I watched that old boy build that sneak boat a couple times. Fascinating.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice video Paddler, the decoy carving was very interesting--quite a talent.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Those Barnegat Bay sneakboxes are one of the best-looking boat designs of all time in my opinion! Supposedly all the radiuses on the boat are parts of the same curve. Some crazy skill and talent in building those!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I came across it when I Googled "Ultralight Barnegat Bay Sneak Box. I'd like to build one using modern methods to use locally. I like the removable rails for decoys. Lots of history in that area. I didn't realize that the rich guys from NYC went down to shoot. Makes sense, though, as it's reasonably close.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you going to trailer it behind your bike down to the Miller unit?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

paddler said:


> I came across it when I Googled "Ultralight Barnegat Bay Sneak Box. I'd like to build one using modern methods to use locally. I like the removable rails for decoys. Lots of history in that area. I didn't realize that the rich guys from NYC went down to shoot. Makes sense, though, as it's reasonably close.


I think you will be really happy with one, the traditional rockered hulls are perfect for rowing or sailing. Please tell me you are going to build a sailing version, I would love to see somebody sailing across the bay with a full load of decoys!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Are you going to trailer it behind your bike down to the Miller unit?


If I build one, it will be to do just that.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> I think you will be really happy with one, the traditional rockered hulls are perfect for rowing or sailing. Please tell me you are going to build a sailing version, I would love to see somebody sailing across the bay with a full load of decoys!


That would be cool, but the distances I'll need to cover don't justify that. It could work on the Turpin, though.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> If I build one, it will be to do just that.


I worry about you getting out there and sucking a valve!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I worry about you getting out there and sucking a valve!


Maybe a heart valve.


----------

